# Stand build for my 75 Gallon



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Building my first stand for a 75 gallon i picked up for 50 bucks. 
It will house my 6 angels to start then corys and a school of tetras with 20 grade sand some african root wood and late some java fern etc.

Here are some pics with more to come. First time using Google pics so hope all goes well.
Any problems viewing please let me know.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Bikinguy/FishTank#

upthecreek


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice and professional looking. Nice deal on the tank!

I recently picked up a 75G with a crummy looking stand, I was going to build my own but it is sturdy so I'm just going to nail on some plywood over the frame and make my own cabinet doors.

Can't wait to see pics of the finished project, I like the idea of rootwood/javafern combo nice contrast and should fill out your aquarium well. Only question I have is, will the javafern be able to root in the sand? If not are you going to use anchors or gravel?


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi bertolli,

If you look at the supports of most of the mass produced stands its a bit scary. If you already have a stand to work with plywood sheeting or pine board covering will add a lot a stability to it. If you stand has just a 1x4 in the middle for support you could add a couple of 2x4 supports next to the 1x4 .

I have heard that you can start java fern growing on the wood by attaching it with a bit of fish line etc. Supposed to end up covering most of the wood.

good luck


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

1 x 4 is more than sufficient for a center support.


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi redblufffishguy,

I agree for the simple reason mass produced stand builders seem to use them. But when building a stand and reading what others have said I find 2x4 easier to work with and I am a big fan of glue and screw so I find a 2x4 more forgiving if I hit it a bit off center than a 1x4.

When bertolli, said he had a not so good home built stand I suggested maybe using a couple 2x4's for additional support.

I just prefer to over engineer things a bit when they weight close to 1000 lbs or more..made of glass and in my living room. :wink:

Something I have been wondering about is this...I seen bigger tank stands now with just one 1x4 in the middle lots so times and many complaints of the tanks developing slow leaks...would not take much of a very slight change in the level of a stand surface to put a very slight torque on a tank seam....just thinking about it. Maybe I am way off base but I do know manufactures like to get by on the cheap and I for one will continue to over engineer a bit.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

the stand is fine in terms of support, i was referring to aesthetics


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree that over engineering is ok to do, but as a stand builder, (have built and sold 100s' of the in all sizes) i just like to point out that 2 by lumber is just not necessary.


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Stand builder..great will keep you in mind if I have any questions on stands etc.

You ever sell your stands in the Houston area ?

I guess I do like to over engineer a bit but it being my first and was raised by a household of structural engineers in my blood i guess. :wink:

Just curious how much do you charge for a plain basic 75 gallon stand ?


----------



## DGT (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking stand. I just finished one of similar design for my 55 gal. Inspiration came from you and others who posted details on the web.


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Sprayed 3 coats of semi gloss white this evening will put up pic when I get the doors attached.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

The shipping for a stand to TX would probably cost more than the stand it's self.....

I think I will finally put a post up that is a step by step how to build a stand (from my perspective)

Look for it in the coming weeks!

It turns out that I need one for a 40 breeder that I just bought, and I have a pile of black walnut lumber just laying around!


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Almost finished. Just have to build the light hood this coming weekend.

Decided to paint not only the back but both sides of my tank as it will be right by a sliding glass door with a bit of traffic so thought it would startle the fish and also cut out a bit of summer sun.

On the link below I have added a finished pic of the stand. Did not bother to paint the top rim as it will be covered by the hood.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Bikinguy/FishTank#


----------



## inkedskin (Feb 28, 2007)

this may be a little late in the post to bother with, but i find the need to remind people about one small detail concerning stand building. if you dont do woodworking a lot, or are building for a very large tank, build with whatever supplies make you comfortable, 2x4 or whatever else. you can build a stand for any size tank using 3/4 inch ply if you use proper bracing inside, dont even really need a single nail or screw, but everything has to be perfectly square and solid, so if you dont do this all the time, i repeat, build from the biggest pieces of wood you feel comfortable with. its nice to keep the contents of your tank in your tank and off your carpet.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job. I always build my own. Always looks better and is stronger than what you get at the store, not to mention the satisfaction of doing it myself. I know that not everyone has the tools, skills or experience, but if you do, it's worth the effort. Enjoy your new tank.


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Here are a couple of pics of my "fish corner" . The tank on the left is my 75 gallon with the stand and hood I built.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Bikinguy/20100411#

I have been boiling a nice piece of Malaysian root wood to get it ready to be the centerpiece and have 25 wild caught neons in my quarantine tank to add later this month.


----------

